
I Started a $5K/Month Backyard Plant Nursery Business - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/start-profitable-backyard-plant-nursery-business
======
smt88
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to learn from this. $5k/mo revenue (not profit)
for 3 founders comes out to $20k salary for each assuming $0 in costs, so this
is likely not even paying the bills for the founders yet.

